# Other Aquarium Forums > Marine Tanks >  buying corals in singapore

## Quasimodo

Hi, I'm going to visit Singapore next week and would like to buy some fish and soft corals. is there a market ( like thailand's Jatujak) or a street where there are lots of marine shops?

Thanks Siddharth.

----------


## teebs

You could go to the coral farms at Pasir Ris Farmway, Golden Octopus at Upper Serangoon, Reborn at Lavender etc.

----------


## Quasimodo

thanks a lot Teebs. One last question. Would you happen to know how much corals (like clove, hammer, torch, green stars) approximately cost in Singapore?

Thanks Siddharth.

----------


## Fuzzy

for the cheaper hammers, cloves, Green star polyps you can get them as low as SGD$10 - 15 for frags the size of a fist.

Premium coral like some florida ricordia, acans or some SPS can go as high as several hundred dollars per polyp or for a small colony.

Good places to visit are Coral Farm, Reborn, Golden Octopus.

There is no one place where there are a high concentration of shops unfortunately, but Singapore is also pretty small, and the shops are at the most 30 - 45 minutes apart by taxi.

----------


## Quasimodo

Great, thanks Fuzzy.

----------


## snowy85

Irwan for premium SPS! but u gotta wait for shipments.
Jireh also not too bad.

----------

